# Concours de tête de gnagnagna



## Nexka (26 Juillet 2007)

Postez donc votre plus belle tête de gnagnagna :love: 


Qu'est ce que c'est une tête de gnagnagna? C'est ça :  






Elle c'est une championne du monde du gnagnagna :love: ... Qui peut faire mieux?

Voilà une des miennes. 
Nexka tête de gnagna



Je vais aller m'entraîner devant un miroir :hein: , c'est l'échauffement là.


A vous


----------



## tirhum (26 Juillet 2007)

C'est donc un fil r&#233;serv&#233; aux femmes ?!.... 

:style:


----------



## Nexka (26 Juillet 2007)

Je pense qu'on est effectivement trés bonne pour ça  

Mais je suis sure que vous pouvez nous impressionner messieurs


----------



## tirhum (26 Juillet 2007)

Nexka a dit:


> Je pense qu'on est effectivement trés bonne pour ça
> 
> Mais je suis sure que vous pouvez nous impressionner messieurs


Héhéhé©...
J'ai pas de caméra !...


----------



## WebOliver (26 Juillet 2007)

Je suis bien dans le sujet l&#224;?

:mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2007)

Elle est obligée d'être animée la tête de gnagnagna ?


----------



## tirhum (26 Juillet 2007)

WebOliver a dit:


> Je suis bien dans le sujet là?
> 
> :mouais:


On te vois à peine... et... tu manges pas de carottes ?!...


----------



## Nexka (26 Juillet 2007)

WebOliver a dit:


> Je suis bien dans le sujet là?
> 
> :mouais:



Ohhhh un Lapin!!! PAN!!!   

 




odré a dit:


> Elle est obligée d'être animée la tête de gnagnagna ?



Si elle est fixe mais qu'on voit que tu fais un gnagnagna, ça va


----------



## Nobody (26 Juillet 2007)

Nexka a dit:


> Si elle est fixe mais qu'on voit que tu fais un gnagnagna, ça va



Y a rien à faire: à chaque fois je lis "une tête de ragnagnas".

Ça pourrait être un autre sujet de fil ça. Mmmmm?


----------



## Aurélie85 (26 Juillet 2007)

*Gnagnagna 1, je sais elle est à l'envers, mais même avec quicktime pro, ça fait comme ça...*

*Gnagnagna 2*

Bon, je ferai mieux la prochaine fois, c'était aussi juste un échauffement. :rose:


----------



## Amok (26 Juillet 2007)

J'aurais vraiment tout vu sur ces putains de forums ! :afraid:


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2007)

gnagnagna.

Je sais, mais ma  religion m'interdit 'être pris en photo.

Très jolis gnagna
.


----------



## Gregware73 (26 Juillet 2007)

quel jolie gnagnagna chére aurelie85  ça me laisse tout chose :rose::rose::rose::rose::love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Juillet 2007)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> Bon, je ferai mieux la prochaine fois, c'était aussi juste un échauffement. :rose:



Joli ! Mais tu pars peut-être trop dans le gnagnagna direct, non ?


----------



## tirhum (26 Juillet 2007)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Joli ! Mais tu pars peut-&#234;tre trop dans le gnagnagna direct, non ?


T'es diplom&#233;e ?!....  
Tu donne des cours, pit&#232;tre ?!....


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Juillet 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> T'es diplomée ?!....
> Tu donne des cours, pitètre ?!....



Gnagnagna !   Zut ! :rateau: Ça ne marche pas sans la vidéo


----------



## Nexka (26 Juillet 2007)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Gnagnagna !   Zut ! :rateau: Ça ne marche pas sans la vidéo


 
Aller Tibo, lance toi  


Aurélie, il me tarde de rentrer du boulot pour voir tes têtes de gnagnagna :love: :love:

Bon sinon les garçons


----------



## PATOCHMAN (26 Juillet 2007)

Amok a dit:


> J'aurais vraiment tout vu sur ces putains de forums ! :afraid:



Non non... Loin de là...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (26 Juillet 2007)

*GNA GNA GNA!!!*


----------



## tirhum (26 Juillet 2007)

T'es enrou&#233; ?!... 
T'as pris froid mon patou ?!... :love:  :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (26 Juillet 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> t'es enruoé ?!...


Nan, je suis à 2 paquets 1/2 par jour :style:


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2007)

nananéreuh, j'ai trouvé mon frèreu.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2007)

Je trouve ce sujet particulièrement débile. C'est dire à quel point il me plaît. :love:
Dès que possible, un gnagnagna Live from Eden.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (26 Juillet 2007)

Faites, faites... Nous trépignons d'impatience...


----------



## Nexka (26 Juillet 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> *GNA GNA GNA!!!*


 
Ohhh ça c'est du beau gnagnagna de garçons :love: :love: Comme quoi dans la subtilitée vous faites trés fort aussi


----------



## Nephou (26 Juillet 2007)

en m&#234;me temps&#8230; je me demande&#8230; c&#8217;est du gna gna gna _airstyle_, _jumpstyle_, ou _hardstyle_? Non parce que c&#8217;est la question du jour en fait&#8230;


----------



## PATOCHMAN (26 Juillet 2007)

Nephou a dit:


> en même temps je me demande cest du gna gna gna _airstyle_, _jumpstyle_, ou _hardstyle_? Non parce que cest la question du jour en fait



Ben... Si tu nous joues pas trop tôt les techniciens de surface, je sens que ça va virer freestyle...     

Bisous

PATOU :love:


----------



## ambre621 (26 Juillet 2007)

jpensais qu'il y aurait eu plus de Gnagnagna !!:mouais: 
Serait ce en voie de disparition?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (26 Juillet 2007)

ambre621 a dit:


> jpensais qu'il y aurait eu plus de Gnagnagna !!:mouais:
> Serait ce en voie de disparition?



Ooooooh ; toi tu cherches...


----------



## ambre621 (26 Juillet 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Ooooooh ; toi tu cherches...


 

Et je trouverai !!!!!!!!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (26 Juillet 2007)

ambre621 a dit:


> Et je trouverai !!!!!!!!




:love: :love: :love:  Comme t'as pas idée...


----------



## ambre621 (26 Juillet 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> :love: :love: :love: Comme t'as pas idée...


 

j'ai presque peur soudainement ....devrai je ? oui ? non ?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2007)

Ouh punaise !!!! :affraid: On n'a m&#234;me pas eu le temps de la pr&#233;venir !


----------



## ambre621 (26 Juillet 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4344566 a dit:
			
		

> Ouh punaise !!!! :affraid: On n'a même pas eu le temps de la prévenir !


 

t'as vu sur tous les sujets , jme sens menacée de choses horribles ^^
bizarre bizarre


----------



## PATOCHMAN (26 Juillet 2007)

ambre621 a dit:


> j'ai presque peur soudainement ....devrai je ? oui ? non ?


Mais naaaaaan... Pas une fausse nioube, non?


----------



## Nephou (26 Juillet 2007)

bon, en attendant, El Patoch&#8217; il a gnagnat&#233; lui


----------



## PATOCHMAN (26 Juillet 2007)

Nephou a dit:


> bon, en attendant, El Patoch il a gnagnaté lui



Merci de le rappeler parce que là je sens qu'on s'étiole un brin...


----------



## ambre621 (26 Juillet 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Mais naaaaaan... Pas une fausse nioube, non?


 

Rooo mais non pas du tout !  enfin !!!!


----------



## Nexka (26 Juillet 2007)

Oui là  

Au lieu de blablater, gnagnatez donc un peu! Ca vous fera du bien! :rateau:


----------



## ambre621 (26 Juillet 2007)

Nexka a dit:


> Oui là
> 
> Au lieu de blablater, gnagnatez donc un peu! Ca vous fera du bien! :rateau:


 


bah jte signale je cherchais une photo de moi gnagnagna et j'en ai pas !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (26 Juillet 2007)

ambre621 a dit:


> bah jte signale je cherchais une photo de moi gnagnagna et j'en ai pas !



*BEN TU TE SORS LES POUCES DE L'IONF' ET TU NOUS EN PONDS UNE AU LIEU DE NOUS FROTTER LE POIREAU AU TAMPON JEX!*


----------



## fredintosh (26 Juillet 2007)

ambre621 a dit:


> bah jte signale je cherchais une photo de moi gnagnagna et j'en ai pas !



Pas grave, une photo normale, &#231;a nous irait aussi...  :rateau:


----------



## Bassman (26 Juillet 2007)

Et pourquoi je ferais "gnagnagna" d'abord ?


----------



## Nexka (26 Juillet 2007)

Voila  Tout comme Patoch! Et si tu veux pas tout de suite nous reveler ton identitee secrete, tu peux porter un masque  :rateau:


----------



## jpmiss (26 Juillet 2007)

GNA GNA GNA AUSSI!

Play it loud for a better experience.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (26 Juillet 2007)

:love: :love: :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Juillet 2007)

jpmiss a dit:


> GNA GNA GNA AUSSI!
> 
> Play it loud for a better experience.




Tu fais donc ce que tu veux avec tes cheveux :love:


----------



## jpmiss (26 Juillet 2007)

C'est parce que je le veau bien.


----------



## jugnin (26 Juillet 2007)

[DM]7aB4AAZE9M1pUiw46[/DM]

Désolé.​


----------



## ambre621 (26 Juillet 2007)

fredintosh a dit:


> Pas grave, une photo normale, ça nous irait aussi...  :rateau:


 






Tiens pour la peine !!!!!


----------



## jpmiss (26 Juillet 2007)

Ca y'est je bande!


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (26 Juillet 2007)

jpmiss a dit:


> GNA GNA GNA AUSSI!
> 
> Play it loud for a better experience.



petite vid&#233;o &#224; montrer au patient juste avant une intervention chirur d&#233;licate : "je vous pr&#233;sente l'anesth&#233;siste !..." :affraid:    :love:


----------



## ambre621 (26 Juillet 2007)

jpmiss a dit:


> Ca y'est je bande!


 

je n'ai qu'un mot à dire 


GNAGNAGNA !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (26 Juillet 2007)

ambre621 a dit:


>



*GNÉÉÉÉÉÉÉÉÉÉÉ!!!!!* :style:


----------



## ambre621 (26 Juillet 2007)

jugnin a dit:


> [dm]7aB4AAZE9M1pUiw46[/dm]​
> 
> 
> Désolé.​


 

j'adore ta façon de maitriser le gnagnagna !!! :love:  j'aimeeeeee ! ^^


----------



## ambre621 (26 Juillet 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> *GNÉÉÉÉÉÉÉÉÉÉÉ!!!!!* :style:


 


bah gnééééééééééééééééé toi même !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (26 Juillet 2007)

ambre621 a dit:


> bah gnééééééééééééééééé toi même !



Bon ; on l'adopte?...


----------



## jpmiss (26 Juillet 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Bon ; on l'adopte?...


Si elle passe à l'oral.


----------



## fredintosh (26 Juillet 2007)

jpmiss a dit:


> Si elle passe &#224; l'oral.



En tous cas, pour les cris, c'est bon.


----------



## ambre621 (26 Juillet 2007)

jpmiss a dit:


> Si elle passe à l'oral.


 

hum ....pas très bien compris ^^


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (26 Juillet 2007)

mackie va nous faire une poussée d'urticaire...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (26 Juillet 2007)

Ayé! Elle a passé la 5e! :bebe: :bebe: :bebe:


----------



## Amok (26 Juillet 2007)

ambre621 a dit:


> je n'ai qu'un mot à dire
> 
> 
> GNAGNAGNA !



Je pense que tes ennuis ne font que commencer....  



jpmiss a dit:


> Play it loud for a better experience.



C'est vraiment le repaire des dingues ici... Vous rendez-vous compte que vous, quadras déments, perturbez les pauvres petits nioubs dont la trentaine n'est qu'un point lointain sur l'horizon ?! :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (26 Juillet 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Je pense que tes ennuis ne font que commencer....
> 
> 
> 
> C'est vraiment le repaire des dingues ici... Vous rendez-vous compte que vous, quadras déments, perturbez les pauvres petits nioubs dont la trentaine n'est qu'un point lointain sur l'horizon ?! :love:



File! On était là avant toi!!!


----------



## Amok (26 Juillet 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> File! On &#233;tait l&#224; avant toi!!!



Oui, mais moi je suis mod&#233;rateur ! Continue sur ce ton l&#224; et t'es banni !   

Ambre, as-tu d&#233;j&#224; vu un film de mod&#233;rateurs ? :love:


----------



## ambre621 (26 Juillet 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> File! On était là avant toi!!!


 

oué laisses toi pas faire   !!!!^^


----------



## PATOCHMAN (26 Juillet 2007)

ambre621 a dit:


> oué laisses toi pas faire   !!!!^^




:love: :love: :love:  Elle est bien, non?


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (26 Juillet 2007)

> utilisateurs regardant la discussion actuelle : 10 (9 membre(s) et 1 invité(s))


----------



## Bassman (26 Juillet 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Ambre, as-tu déjà vu un film de modérateurs ? :love:



Tu parles pas du film de Mackie j'espère


----------



## Amok (26 Juillet 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> :love: :love: :love:  Elle est bien, non?



Je crois surtout qu'elle va vite apprendre à séparer le bon grain de l'ivraie ! Dans son intérêt, il va de soi....


----------



## PATOCHMAN (26 Juillet 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Je crois surtout qu'elle va vite apprendre à séparer le bon grain de l'ivraie ! Dans son intérêt, il va de soi....



Tu es imbu... Ça te perdra!


----------



## Bassman (26 Juillet 2007)

imbuvable, ca c'est s&#251;r, il est m&#234;me pas digeste le Amok...

La date de p&#233;remption est d&#233;pass&#233;e


----------



## Amok (26 Juillet 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Tu es imbu... Ça te perdra!



Ouaip, mais je suis le plus fort !  Et toi, insulaire lubrique, tu vas bientôt tater de la paille humide des cachots si tu continues sur ce ton qui frise le crime de lèse. J'appelle Mackie : depuis le temps qu'il rêve de te bannir... Ce sera mon cadeau de noël, en juillet, ce qui est original.



			
				[MGZ] Bassman;4344748 a dit:
			
		

> imbuvable, ca c'est sûr, il est même pas digeste le Amok...
> 
> La date de péremption est dépassée



Merci pour la solidarité entre modérateurs.... :rateau:


----------



## Bassman (26 Juillet 2007)

Pardon, mais l&#224;, y'a pas de solidarit&#233; qui tienne


----------



## Amok (26 Juillet 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4344751 a dit:
			
		

> Pardon, mais là, y'a pas de solidarité qui tienne



Un homme marié (ou quasi...). Je vous laisse juge...


----------



## Bassman (26 Juillet 2007)

vBulletin a dit:
			
		

> Vous n'&#234;tre pas autoris&#233; &#224; donner des avertissements ou infractions aux mod&#233;rateurs.



Et m... 

Fumier de loup !


----------



## ambre621 (26 Juillet 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Un homme marié (ou quasi...). Je vous laisse juge...


 
ET ou est donc le rapport  ???


----------



## PATOCHMAN (26 Juillet 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Un homme marié (ou quasi...). Je vous laisse juge...


Y'a pas d'mariage ou presque qui tienne!!!


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2007)

Attendez j'upload et j'arrive


----------



## Bassman (26 Juillet 2007)

Non, non c'est bon Odr&#233;, laisse, c'est soir&#233;e priv&#233;e ici


----------



## ambre621 (26 Juillet 2007)

odré a dit:


> Attendez j'upload et j'arrive


 

On t'attend


----------



## Amok (26 Juillet 2007)

odré a dit:


> Attendez j'upload et j'arrive



Ah oui, ca manquait, ca !


----------



## Amok (26 Juillet 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4344755 a dit:
			
		

> Et m...
> 
> Fumier de loup !



Oui, mais ca marche pour les bleus, t'as vu ?!


----------



## Bassman (26 Juillet 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Oui, mais ca marche pour les bleus, t'as vu ?!


Ouais j'vais commencer par JP, puis je continuerais pas Patoch'


----------



## PATOCHMAN (26 Juillet 2007)

*ORDURE!!!*


----------



## Amok (26 Juillet 2007)

Pour Patoch, c'est trop tard. Le pauvre doit pleurer à chaudes larmes.... 

Mais il faut bien qu'il se rende compte de qui commande ici, n'est c'pas ?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2007)

D&#238;tes, faut attendre combien de temps avant que la vid&#233;o soit visionnable sur youtube?

Elle trop lourde, je recommence ....


----------



## bobbynountchak (26 Juillet 2007)

Bonjour.

J'ai entendu dire qu'il fallait accueillir une nouvelledes nioubes, alors me voilà. 
Car je tiens à aider mon prochain dés que faire se peut. 



ca va tout le monde?
Ca se passe bien, pas trop turbulents les obsédés copains de la Horde?


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (26 Juillet 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Pour Patoch, c'est trop tard. Le pauvre doit pleurer à chaudes larmes....
> Mais il faut bien qu'il se rende compte de qui commande ici, n'est c'pas ?



Tu devrais quand même commencer à faire gaffe...


----------



## ambre621 (26 Juillet 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Bonjour.
> 
> J'ai entendu dire qu'il fallait accueillir une nouvelledes nioubes, alors me voilà.
> Car je tiens à aider mon prochain dés que faire se peut.
> ...


----------



## bobbynountchak (26 Juillet 2007)

ambre621 a dit:


> coucou toi !




Roooooh, qu'elle est bien élevée! :love:

Regardez-la comme elle est attendrissante, elle s'emmêle encore les pinceaux avec les balises!

:love:


----------



## ambre621 (26 Juillet 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Roooooh, qu'elle est bien élevée! :love:
> 
> Regardez-la comme elle est attendrissante, elle s'emmêle encore les pinceaux avec les balises!
> 
> :love:


 

Hahaha !!! Oh et toi comme tu es drôle !!! :love: :love:


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2007)

[YOUTUBE]wdcLeYG-g2o[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## jugnin (26 Juillet 2007)

ambre621 a dit:


> Hahaha !!! Oh et toi comme tu es drôle !!! :love: :love:



Et bon public avec ça...

Tu as remarqué comme tu à réussi à faire sombrer ce fil ?

'Fin comme disait l'autre : _"C'est pas ma fauteuuh..."_


----------



## jugnin (26 Juillet 2007)

odr&#233;;4344799 a dit:
			
		

> gnagna



Voil&#224; qui recentre le sujet.


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Juillet 2007)

gnagnagna


----------



## Nobody (26 Juillet 2007)

odré a dit:


> [youtube]wdcLeYG-g2o[/youtube]



Ouiouiouioui... À l'oral ça devrait passer. 

(P'tain, j'avais fais une faute de frappe: le m au lieu du p... Ça donnait: "À l'oral ça devrait masser"... :rateau


Sinon, tu veux m'épouser? Ah merde je suis marié. Bon, si ma femme meurt ou divorce, je te rappelle, d'accord?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2007)

Nobody a dit:


> Ouiouiouioui... À l'oral ça devrait passer.
> 
> (P'tain, j'avais fais une faute de frappe: le m au lieu du p... Ça donnait: "À l'oral ça devrait masser"... :rateau
> 
> ...



Ça dépend : est ce que tu t'appelles rotschild par hasard ?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2007)

J'ai fait fuir tous le monde ... :mouais:


----------



## ambre621 (26 Juillet 2007)

odré a dit:


> J'ai fait fuir tous le monde ... :mouais:


 
non lol !!! T'es géniale  faut oser ! ^^


----------



## p4bl0 (26 Juillet 2007)

[DM]4SH3zqaavUSNgiwjy[/DM]

Ou en meilleur qualité ici dans le dossier "macg" :rateau:

Je crois que c'est la première fois qu'il y a une image de moi sur internet... pas de chance pour vous


----------



## jugnin (26 Juillet 2007)

ambre621 a dit:


> non lol !!! T'es géniale  faut oser ! ^^



Les aut' baveux vont rappliquer comme des mouches.


----------



## p4bl0 (26 Juillet 2007)

jugnin a dit:


> Les aut' baveux vont rappliquer comme des mouches.


&#231;a va j'ai poster avant cette phrase


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2007)

Il nous faudrait un petit récap non ?


----------



## jugnin (26 Juillet 2007)

p4bl0 a dit:


> ... pas de chance pour vous



Ah nan nan, moi &#231;a va... et toi ?


----------



## ambre621 (26 Juillet 2007)

jugnin a dit:


> Les aut' baveux vont rappliquer comme des mouches.


 

bah toi ....aussi apparemment


----------



## fredintosh (26 Juillet 2007)

odré a dit:


> Gna gna gna



Quel effet ça te fait de savoir que d'ici 3 jours, ton _gna gna gna_ apparaîtra sur les milliers d'iPhones en tant "Most viewed video" ?


----------



## jugnin (26 Juillet 2007)

ambre621 a dit:


> bah toi ....aussi apparemment



Ouais mais moi, c'est pas pareil...je suis pas marié.



odré a dit:


> Il nous faudrait un petit récap non ?


-->


PATOCHMAN a dit:


> *BEN TU TE SORS LES POUCES DE L'IONF' ET TU NOUS EN PONDS UNE AU LIEU DE NOUS FROTTER LE POIREAU AU TAMPON JEX!*


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2007)

fredintosh a dit:


> Quel effet ça te fait de savoir que d'ici 3 jours, ton _gna gna gna_ apparaîtra sur les milliers d'iPhones en tant "Most viewed video" ?



Ben que c'est pas ma première vidéo débile, hein, mais que c'est la première en ligne ...


----------



## ambre621 (26 Juillet 2007)

jugnin a dit:


> Ouais mais moi, c'est pas pareil...je suis pas mari&#233;.


 

Vi c'est sur toi c'est pas pareil  mais en meme temps c'est pas toi qui g&#232;re la vie des autres couples !
vis la tienne ;et laisses vivre la leur


----------



## p4bl0 (26 Juillet 2007)

odré a dit:


> Ben que c'est pas ma première vidéo débile, hein, mais que c'est la première en ligne ...


tout pareil ^^



moi chuis pas mari&#233; et chuis majeur dans 4 jour


----------



## jpmiss (26 Juillet 2007)

Moi non


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Juillet 2007)

ambre621 a dit:


> Vi c'est sur toi c'est pas pareil  mais en meme temps c'est pas toi qui gère la vie des autres couples !
> vis la tienne ;et laisses vivre la leur



Ça dépend ! N'oublions pas qu'il est célibataire


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2007)

- Nexka, young jedi.
- Webo le lapin.
- Aur&#233;lie la lapine.
- Patochman, le corse.
- JPmiss, l'anesth&#233;siste et le cale&#231;on.
- Jugnin, le lapin fou.
- odr&#233;, l'autruche.
- TibomonG4, la f&#233;line.
- p4bl0, la tongue.


----------



## jpmiss (26 Juillet 2007)

Gna Gna Gna! 2

NB: j'ai gardé mon caleçon paske je connaissais pas bien la donselle... Pudeur quand tu nous tient!


----------



## jugnin (26 Juillet 2007)

jpmiss a dit:


> Gna Gna Gna! 2
> 
> NB: j'ai gardé mon caleçon paske je connaissais pas bien la donselle... Pudeur quand tu nous tient!



*AAAAAAAAAH !* :etouffederire:


----------



## Nexka (26 Juillet 2007)

Super Odre, merci :love: pour le recap :love:



Rhaaa il me tarde de rentrer du boulot voir toutes ces tete de gnagnagna :hein:


----------



## p4bl0 (26 Juillet 2007)

odré a dit:


> - Nexka, young jedi.
> - Webo le lapin.
> - Aur&#233;lie la lapine.
> - Patochman, le corse.
> ...


p4*b*l0, comme Pablo pas paplo 


Sinon je trouve que &#231;a fait beaucoup de lapin...


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Juillet 2007)

jpmiss a dit:


> NB: j'ai gardé mon caleçon paske je connaissais pas bien la donselle... Pudeur quand tu nous tient!



Il y a un petit coté besogneux à la De Funés avec une amplitude à la Rocco Sifredi :mouais:


----------



## jpmiss (26 Juillet 2007)

C'est tout moi!


----------



## Nephou (26 Juillet 2007)

jpmiss a dit:


> Gna Gna Gna! 2
> 
> NB: j'ai gard&#233; mon cale&#231;on paske je connaissais pas bien la donselle... Pudeur quand tu nous tient!



tiens&#8230; on dirait que t'as de la famille sur youtubes 


[youtube]mmWqdbZdWm8[/youtube]


----------



## katelijn (26 Juillet 2007)

Dites, un peu de charité ...ça gueule a coté


----------



## jpmiss (26 Juillet 2007)

Nephou a dit:


> tiens&#8230; on dirait que t'as de la famille sur youtubes
> 
> 
> [youtube]mmWqdbZdWm8[/youtube]



En fait c'est pas de la famille: je suis derri&#232;re avec patoch'.
On fait les marionnettistes un peu comme pour gnafron et sa grosse matraque.


----------



## p4bl0 (26 Juillet 2007)

katelijn a dit:


> Dites, un peu de charité ...ça gueule a coté


J'ai vu &#231;a... mais je sais pas s'il serait bienvenue de poster dans un thread aussi priv&#233;, presque en t&#234;te &#224; t&#234;te...


----------



## Nephou (26 Juillet 2007)

en effet on se le demande 

_ban-o-matic activated_


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2007)

p4bl0 a dit:


> p4*b*l0, comme Pablo pas paplo
> 
> 
> Sinon je trouve que ça fait beaucoup de lapin...



Y'a t-il un rapport avec P4 ?


----------



## Aurélie85 (26 Juillet 2007)

Je vote pour pour Patoch. Non, sinon on va encore dire que je suis amoureuse de lui. Ce qui n'est point vrai. Donc je vote pour Odr&#233;. Odr&#233;, tu es magnifique. :love:


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2007)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> Je vote pour pour Patoch. Non, sinon on va encore dire que je suis amoureuse de lui. Ce qui n'est point vrai. Donc je vote pour Odré. Odré, tu es magnifique. :love:



:rose: T'es pas mal non plus :rose: Je vote pour toi. :love:


----------



## Aurélie85 (26 Juillet 2007)

ouhlà, mes gnagnagna ne sont point dignes encore de votage! 

Je reviendrai avec moult mieux!


----------



## p4bl0 (26 Juillet 2007)

odré a dit:


> Y'a t-il un rapport avec P4 ?


P4 ? heu non 

c'est juste pablo &#233;crit avec un 4 &#224; la place du a et un 0 &#224; la place du o


----------



## ambre621 (26 Juillet 2007)

p4bl0 a dit:


> P4 ? heu non
> 
> c'est juste pablo écrit avec un 4 à la place du a et un 0 à la place du o


 

quelle originalité


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2007)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> ouhlà, mes gnagnagna ne sont point dignes encore de votage!
> 
> Je reviendrai avec moult mieux!



J'attend ça !


----------



## p4bl0 (26 Juillet 2007)

ambre621 a dit:


> quelle originalité


 oui bon hein...


Au d&#233;but c'&#233;tait "truk2oof" (truc de ouf) mon pseudo, de la 5&#232;me &#224; la fin du coll&#232;ge... :casse:


----------



## ambre621 (26 Juillet 2007)

p4bl0 a dit:


> oui bon hein...
> 
> 
> Au début c'était "truk2oof" (truc de ouf) mon pseudo, de la 5ème à la fin du collège... :casse:


 
je plaisantais comme si Ambre621 c'était original ^^


----------



## fredintosh (26 Juillet 2007)

p4bl0 a dit:


> Au d&#233;but c'&#233;tait "truk2oof" (truc de ouf) mon pseudo, de la 5&#232;me &#224; la fin du coll&#232;ge... :casse:



Ouh l&#224;, tu t'enfonces, l&#224;, tu t'enfonces...  



ambre621 a dit:


> je plaisantais comme si Ambre621 c'&#233;tait original ^^



Mais c'est TR&#200;S original !


----------



## p4bl0 (26 Juillet 2007)

ambre621 a dit:


> je plaisantais comme si Ambre621 c'&#233;tait original ^^


mais pourquoi j'ai pas pens&#233; &#224; r&#233;pondre &#231;a 
:mouais: 


--------------------
Je viens de m'apercevoir qu'on vois l'affiche de la Ligue sur le mur &#224; droite dans mon gnagnagna ^^ De toute fa&#231;on avec ma signature &#231;a se voyait d&#233;j&#224;. Personne ici n'a de probl&#232;me avec les jeunes cocos r&#233;volutionnaires ?


----------



## fredintosh (26 Juillet 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Diantre, c'est point tout cela, _oyez oyez,_ j'ai grandes tâches en dehors de vous qui m'attendent séant pour emplir ma bourse !


Décidément, les vases communicants !


----------



## ambre621 (26 Juillet 2007)

p4bl0 a dit:


> mais pourquoi j'ai pas pensé à répondre ça
> :mouais:
> 
> car tu n'as ptèt même pas pris la peine de lire mon pseudo ^^


----------



## p4bl0 (26 Juillet 2007)

ambre621 a dit:


> car tu n'as pt&#232;t m&#234;me pas pris la peine de lire mon pseudo ^^



Si si si j'l'avais vu, m&#234;me si l'avatar obscurci son pourtour.



et t'as du mal avec les balises bb


----------



## ambre621 (26 Juillet 2007)

p4bl0 a dit:


> et t'as du mal avec les balises bb


 
Bah vi je comprends que dalle


----------



## flotow (26 Juillet 2007)

fredintosh a dit:


> D&#233;cid&#233;ment, les vases communicants !



P4bl0 joue les vases communistes, alors bon 

pour la video, j'ai trop honte d'enlever ce qu'il me reste :rateau:


----------



## p4bl0 (26 Juillet 2007)

ambre621 a dit:


> Bah vi je comprends que dalle


Y a un guide si besoin


----------



## stefdefrejus (26 Juillet 2007)

Dites, ça rime à rien votre concours !!!  

Stef


----------



## ambre621 (26 Juillet 2007)

p4bl0 a dit:


> Y a un guide si besoin


 

Ha merci !!! Ca va ptèt m'aider ça


----------



## flotow (26 Juillet 2007)

stefdefrejus a dit:


> Dites, &#231;a rime &#224; rien votre concours !!!
> 
> Stef



ca veut dire cricricri...  (c'est bien bruit&#233; hein? )

SM, une video, sinon, t'es banni a vie


----------



## fredintosh (26 Juillet 2007)

stefdefrejus a dit:


> Dites, ça rime à rien votre concours !!!
> 
> Stef



Je ne savais pas que photobooth pouvait enregistrer de la vidéo. :rateau: 

:casse:


----------



## Malkovitch (26 Juillet 2007)

[DM]7HByCh7bWq9tZiwBH[/DM]


----------



## Nexka (26 Juillet 2007)

- Nexka, young jedi.
- Webo le lapin.
- Aur&#233;lie la lapine.
- Patochman, le corse.
- JPmiss, l'anesth&#233;siste et le cale&#231;on.
- Jugnin, le lapin fou.
- odr&#233;, l'autruche.
- TibomonG4, la f&#233;line.
- p4bl0 / 2, la tongue.
- stefdefrejus, le concours lui &#224; pas plut.
- Malkovitch T&#234;te de pouce.


----------



## p4bl0 (26 Juillet 2007)

Nexka a dit:


> - Nexka, young jedi.
> - Webo le lapin.
> - Aur&#233;lie la lapine.
> - Patochman, le corse.
> ...


et un deuxi&#232;me pour p4bl0 

Gnagnagna 2  :
[dm]7HnwLzK2VNTIniwMQ[/dm]
Ou ici en meilleur qualit&#233; dans le dossier "macg" 


Je fais plus l'abruti ahuri que gnagnagna mais je d&#233;couvre WebcamTweaker :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juillet 2007)

Et ben putain&#8230; :hosto:

:affraid:


----------



## jpmiss (27 Juillet 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4345039 a dit:
			
		

> Et ben putain&#8230; :hosto:
> 
> :affraid:



Bah tant qu'on y est t'as qu'a nous faire un concert de prout avec les dessous de bras.

En tant qu'ancien biffin &#231;a doit &#234;tre du gateau pour toi &#231;a.

  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juillet 2007)

(j'peux pas, j'&#233;tais officier. M&#234;me pendant les classes, on m'a pas appris  Imagine, &#224; Saint Cyr, faire des prouts sous les bras )


----------



## jpmiss (27 Juillet 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4345044 a dit:
			
		

> (j'peux pas, j'étais officier. Même pendant les classes, on m'a pas appris  Imagine, à Saint Cyr, faire des prouts sous les bras )



Bah alors c'etait des prout avec les fesses du voisin de chambrée (mais avec le silencieux St  Cyr oblige)


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juillet 2007)

Nan nan... On atomisait la chambre, et c'est tout. Mais je t&#226;cherai de vous faire un film aussi&#8230;


----------



## jpmiss (27 Juillet 2007)

Ouais ben au lieu de te polir le chinois à la pierre ponce tu ferrais mieux de nous faire un bon gna gna gna dont tu à le secret.


----------



## WebOliver (27 Juillet 2007)

[YOUTUBE]l7sprFIL28E[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juillet 2007)

- Nexka, young jedi.
- Webo le lapin http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=4345060&postcount=163hallucin&#233;.
 - Aur&#233;lie la lapine.
- Patochman, le corse.
- JPmiss, l'anesth&#233;siste et le cale&#231;on.
- Jugnin, le lapin fou.
- odr&#233;, l'autruche.
- TibomonG4, la f&#233;line.
- p4bl0 / 2, la tongue.
- stefdefrejus, le concours lui &#224; pas plut.
- Malkovitch T&#234;te de pouce.


----------



## jpmiss (27 Juillet 2007)

On dirait Stephan Eicher


----------



## WebOliver (27 Juillet 2007)

Eh ben, on aura bient&#244;t fait le tour...


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juillet 2007)

A l'institut ils sont contents maintenant : on se gardent tout seuls.


----------



## Nephou (27 Juillet 2007)

odré a dit:


> A l'institut ils sont contents maintenant : *on se gardent* *tous seuls*.



Peut-être mais à lInstitut* ils font la tronche.

















_* avec le i capital, en France, cest le Club des cinq (académies)_


----------



## p4bl0 (27 Juillet 2007)

odré a dit:
			
		

> A l'institut ils sont contents maintenant : on se gardent tout seuls.


 


Je trouve le smiley ":hosto:" de BackCat* assez justifié quand je vois mon second gnagnagna... Alors pour enfoncé le clou j'en ai fait un troisième**  

en fait je viens d'avoir ma webcam et je découvre WebcamTweaker, un genre de PhotoBooth vidéo... bon ça excuse rien mais bon, c'est rigolo 



---------------
* qui en plus m'en veut à cause d'un coup de main mal placé... :rateau:
** si avec ça je fais pas décoller mon score au boulet-test  (je fais 0 pour l'instant... ça marche pas )


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juillet 2007)

Ben si tu pouvais faire le r&#233;cap' &#231;a m'arrangerait  :hosto:  

Sinon il risque d'y avoir maldon*, avec nephou ... 







*notez les combinaisons en latex.


----------



## tirhum (27 Juillet 2007)

odré a dit:


> (...)
> *notez les combinaisons en latex.


Et notez le déhanché, le déhanché... :love: 


:rose:


----------



## FloMac (27 Juillet 2007)

:hosto:Gnagnagna:hosto:


----------



## FloMac (27 Juillet 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> _C'est un garçon !_



Non Non ! c'est Un Gif :rose:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Juillet 2007)

*LIBRE!!! ENFIN LIIIIIIIIBRE!!!* 

  :love:


----------



## Aurélie85 (27 Juillet 2007)

La vie est injuste


----------



## tirhum (27 Juillet 2007)

l'Amoque a dit:
			
		

> - Patoch
> - Nobody
> - ambre621
> - Doqu&#233;vile
> ...


Pla&#238;t-il ?!.....


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Juillet 2007)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> La vie est injuste



Gna-haha!!!


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juillet 2007)

*Et le récap' bande de p'tits zizis!*


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Juillet 2007)

odré a dit:


> *Et le récap' bande de p'tits zizis!*



*DTC!!!*


----------



## p4bl0 (27 Juillet 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> *DTC!!!*


- Nexka, young jedi.
- Webo le lapin http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=4345060&postcount=163hallucin&#233;.
 - Aur&#233;lie la lapine.
- Patochman / haha, le corse.
- JPmiss, l'anesth&#233;siste et le cale&#231;on.
- Jugnin, le lapin fou.
- odr&#233;, l'autruche.
- TibomonG4, la f&#233;line.
- p4bl0, la tongue.
- stefdefrejus, le concours lui &#224; pas plut.
- Malkovitch T&#234;te de pouce.
- FloMac Le gar&#231;on gif


Occupes toi de le mettre o&#249; tu veux


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Juillet 2007)

Y'a encore des p'tits jeunes serviables... De quoi réchauffer nos vieux coeurs et nous faire croire en un avenir radieux... :love:


----------



## jugnin (27 Juillet 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Y'a encore des p'tits jeunes serviables... De quoi réchauffer nos vieux coeurs et nous faire croire en un avenir radieux... :love:



DocEvil est l'avenir, certes, mais j'ignorais qu'il était un rat.


----------



## Bassman (27 Juillet 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Y'a encore des p'tits jeunes serviables... De quoi réchauffer nos vieux coeurs et nous faire croire en un avenir radieux... :love:



Des p'tits nègres quoi.

D'ailleurs, je cherche un nioub avec de l'esprit, un humour et un sens de la répartie affûté comme jamais pour poster pour moi.


----------



## p4bl0 (27 Juillet 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Y'a encore des p'tits jeunes serviables... De quoi réchauffer nos vieux coeurs et nous faire croire en un avenir radieux... :love:


j'paierai pas ta retraite c'est mort  


D&#233;j&#224; qu'la jeunesse serviable elle en aura pas de retraite... :casse:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Juillet 2007)

p4bl0 a dit:


> j'paierai pas ta retraite c'est mort



On s'en fout! Deux vieux sur un scooter gavés au crack ou au crystal et on se fera le sac des jeunes! :style: :style: :style:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Juillet 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4345304 a dit:
			
		

> D'ailleurs, je cherche un nioub avec de l'esprit, un humour et un sens de la répartie affûté comme jamais pour poster pour moi.



On tente bien d'en élever... Mais la maladie les décime un à un...


----------



## supermoquette (27 Juillet 2007)

Ah les d&#233;gats du papillomavirus humain&#8230;


----------



## bobbynountchak (27 Juillet 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> On tente bien d'en &#233;lever... Mais la maladie les d&#233;cime un &#224; un...


Je dirais plut&#244;t qu'ils sont pas assez forts psychologiquement, &#224; chaque fois. 

C'est triste mais c'est ainsi.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juillet 2007)

supemokate, MGtrucBassman et bobby : où en sont vos gnagnagna ?


----------



## Bassman (27 Juillet 2007)

J'ai deja mit une photo moi


----------



## bobbynountchak (27 Juillet 2007)

odré a dit:


> supemokate, MGtrucBassman et bobby : où en sont vos gnagnagna ?


J'peux pas m'dame, j'ai pas de ou&#232;becam.
Ni d'appareil. 

Et puis je suis bien trop beau, je voudrais pas faire regretter aux patochman et autres jpmisse d'avoir montr&#233; leur sale fiole en public.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juillet 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> J'peux pas m'dame, j'ai pas de ouèbecam.
> Ni d'appareil.
> 
> Et puis je suis bien trop beau, je voudrais pas faire regretter aux patochman et autres jpmisse d'avoir montré leur sale fiole en public.



Tu vois petite pustule, tu m'aurais "c'est parce que j'ai pas de bras" j'aurais compris mais là tu te fous de ma gueule


----------



## tirhum (27 Juillet 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> J'peux pas m'dame, j'ai pas de ou&#232;becam.
> Ni d'appareil.
> 
> Et puis je suis bien trop beau, je voudrais pas faire regretter aux patochman et autres jpmisse d'avoir montr&#233; leur sale fiole en public.


Tu veux que je dessine un "_gnagnagna_" de ta sale gueule ton auguste visage ?!....


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Juillet 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Tu veux que je dessine un "_gnagnagna_" de ta sale gueule ton auguste visage ?!....



Oh oui! oh oui! oh oui! oh oui!!!!!  :love: :bebe: :bebe: :bebe:


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Juillet 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> ton auguste visage ?!....



Voudrais-tu dire qu'il a une tête de clown ?


----------



## Nexka (27 Juillet 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Tu veux que je dessine un "_gnagnagna_" de ta sale gueule ton auguste visage ?!....


 
Vi vi vi :love: Bobby en gnagnagna!!!


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (27 Juillet 2007)

odr&#233;;4344799 a dit:
			
		

>



*Vous me ferez*
100 neuvaines en p&#233;nitence s&#339;ur odr&#233;...



:hein:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (27 Juillet 2007)

VOIL&#192;
vous ne m&#233;ritez rien de mieux...


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juillet 2007)

100 quoi ?????


----------



## tirhum (27 Juillet 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> J'peux pas m'dame, j'ai pas de ouèbecam.
> Ni d'appareil.
> 
> Et puis je suis bien trop beau, je voudrais pas faire regretter aux patochman et autres jpmisse d'avoir montré leur sale fiole en public.





tirhum a dit:


> Tu veux que je dessine un "_gnagnagna_" de ta sale gueule ton auguste visage ?!....





PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Oh oui! oh oui! oh oui! oh oui!!!!!  :love: :bebe: :bebe: :bebe:





Nexka a dit:


> Vi vi vi :love: Bobby en gnagnagna!!!







_Vite fait...
J'avais une idée avec des accessoires, mais... j'ai perdu mon idée en cours de route...   :rose: 
mais tu ne perds rien pour attendre, bob' !....   :love: _
​


----------



## Amok (27 Juillet 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> _Vite fait...
> J'avais une idée avec des accessoires, mais... j'ai perdu mon idée en cours de route...   :rose:
> mais tu ne perds rien pour attendre, bob' !....   :love: _
> ​



Celui de droite, avec la bouche en issue d'uf, est particulièrement ressemblant !


----------



## Nexka (27 Juillet 2007)

Amok a dit:


> ....la bouche en issue d'uf....


 
Alors ça  , C'est trés délicat comme expression  :love: J'adopte


----------



## Chang (27 Juillet 2007)

[YOUTUBE]EkwKgpQvPH4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Amok (27 Juillet 2007)

Nexka a dit:


> Alors ça  , C'est trés délicat comme expression  :love: J'adopte



Je suis globalement un individu fort délicat qui ne s'emmêle jamais les fourchettes au restaurant, pratique le baise-main même avec des manchotes et ne profite pas de la promiscuité des transports en commun pour me frotter alternativement les poches gauche et droite du jean sur mes camarades d'infortune (sauf si c'est demandé avec insistance).

Pratiquant le grand écart de la bonne manière, je suis aussi à l'aise dans les soirées de la Comtesse de Doquéville que dans les sauteries navrantes de l'insulaire Patochman, être aviné et de peu de foi(e). Ma vie aventureuse m'a parfois mis dans des situations (voir Sonnyboy manger la serviette gorgée de sauce de JPMiss est un spectacle que je ne souhaite pas même a mon pire ennemi)  dont je me suis toujours tirées avec un sens du panache que ne renieraient pas Ulysse ou les frères Bogdanoff.

En 2002, les modérateurs étaient recrutés sur concours, et je trouve affligeant que cette forme de sélection soit depuis tombée en désuétude. Il suffit de voir les verts depuis 2003 ou 2004 pour se rendre compte qu'ils sont incapables de citer la Baronne de R. dans le texte et que leurs bans manquent singulièrement de panache. Et je ne parle même pas des [MGZ], car nous tombons là dans le populaire de mauvais goût, flonflon, éructations diverses et émission par tous leurs orifices (y compris leurs pores) d'odeurs effroyablement repoussantes pour un mammifère doté d'un sens olfactif en état de marche.

Je vous autorise donc à utiliser cette expression, douce Nexka, mais n'oubliez pas de me citer.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juillet 2007)

Ouais ben toute cette prose pour parler d'un sphinx ... et toujours pas de gnagnagna amokien.


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Juillet 2007)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:


> vous ne méritez rien de mieux...



C'est toi qui te balance où la caméra ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (27 Juillet 2007)

Gnagnagna


----------



## p4bl0 (27 Juillet 2007)

odr&#233;;4345731 a dit:
			
		

> Ouais ben toute cette prose pour parler d'un sphinx ... et toujours pas de gnagnagna amokien.


insiste pas trop sinon il risque de nous tomber sur la gueule d'un seul coup le _gnagnagna amokien_ et &#231;a pourrait provoquer des d&#233;g&#226;ts irr&#233;versibles :afraid:


----------



## tirhum (27 Juillet 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Gnagnagna


Quelqu'un a le n° de Monique melounette ?!....


----------



## Bassman (27 Juillet 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Je suis globalement un individu fort délicat qui ne s'emmêle jamais les fourchettes au restaurant, pratique le baise-main même avec des manchotes et ne profite pas de la promiscuité des transports en commun pour me frotter alternativement les poches gauche et droite du jean sur mes camarades d'infortune (sauf si c'est demandé avec insistance).
> 
> Pratiquant le grand écart de la bonne manière, je suis aussi à l'aise dans les soirées de la Comtesse de Doquéville que dans les sauteries navrantes de l'insulaire Patochman, être aviné et de peu de foi(e). Ma vie aventureuse m'a parfois mis dans des situations (voir Sonnyboy manger la serviette gorgée de sauce de JPMiss est un spectacle que je ne souhaite pas même a mon pire ennemi)  dont je me suis toujours tirées avec un sens du panache que ne renieraient pas Ulysse ou les frères Bogdanoff.
> 
> ...



Spéciale Kass-dédi  gnagna :love:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (27 Juillet 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Gnagnagna


Mon Doc, mais quel com&#233;dien! 

T'as pens&#233; &#224; faire acteur?


----------



## jpmiss (27 Juillet 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4345798 a dit:
			
		

> Spéciale Kass-dédi  gnagna :love:



T'as oublié "avec un macaroni de 15m de long".


----------



## Amok (27 Juillet 2007)

Vous voyez, l'exemple type : vulgarité et mauvais esprit !  :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Juillet 2007)

jpmiss a dit:


> T'as oublié "avec un macaroni de 15m de long".



15 m ?! :affraid: Ça fait un peu lance à incendie non ? :rateau:


----------



## tirhum (27 Juillet 2007)

Chang a dit:


> vidéo chinoise...


Regardes discrètement; je crois k't'as un "truc" sur la tête... 
Fais gaffe !....


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Juillet 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Ouais, pour rester discret, y s' l'enroule, &#224; la piscine on l'appelle Bibendum&#8482;, il faut pas qu'il ait la moindre &#233;motion sinon il meurt &#233;touff&#233; direct.
> :afraid:
> :sick:



Certains se rappellent encore du jour o&#249; le personnel d'entretien l'a pris pour le robot nettoyeur de piscine


----------



## tirhum (27 Juillet 2007)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Certains se rappellent encore du jour o&#249; le personnel d'entretien l'a pris pour le robot nettoyeur de piscine


Il fait _sani-broyeur_, aussi ?!...


----------



## FloMac (27 Juillet 2007)

J'ai un bel exemple de tronche de gnagnagna ( &#224; mon avis il est champion du monde ou un truc comme ca !)
je r&#233;siste pas a vous la soumettre
celui ou celle qui nous fait &#231;a a mon avis c'est gagn&#233; 



Ps : Vous &#234;tes charmantes Mesdemoiselles 
qu'est ce que c'est bien MacG ! :love:


----------



## jpmiss (27 Juillet 2007)

FloMac a dit:


> J'ai un bel exemple de tronche de gnagnagna ( à mon avis il est champion du monde ou un truc comme ca !)
> je résiste pas a vous la soumettre
> celui ou celle qui nous fais ca a mon avis c'est gagné


J'arrive a le faire avec mon anus.

J'ai gagné?


----------



## FloMac (27 Juillet 2007)

jpmiss a dit:


> J'arrive a le faire avec mon anus.
> 
> J'ai gagné?



le sujet est "tête" de gnagnagna
pas bien d'tricher





Bon alors 

la vidéo !


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (27 Juillet 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> ​




*Tu dessines des motifs*
de papier toilette à présent tirhum ?





:mouais:


----------



## Sindanárië (28 Juillet 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Je trouve ce sujet particulièrement débile. C'est dire à quel point il me plaît. :love:
> Dès que possible, un gnagnagna Live from Eden.



Eh bien, voila qui vas relancer la mode de la plantureuse Bavaroise commandant un orchestre comme on dirige une division d'infanterie.


:rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2007)

http://us.f13.yahoofs.com/bc/4440c06emef5a28d5/bc/Mes+photos+perso/Audio+4.mov?bfwOuqGBLkY.JW8_

 

pas de webcam:rose:  enfin  


j'ai bien trouv&#233; le bouton pour ins&#233;rer un lien mais pas vu comment lui attribuer un nom au lieu de l'url



*Comprends pas! &#231;a marchait tout &#224; l'heure. Je reviens.... *


----------



## Aurélie85 (28 Juillet 2007)

"Safari ne parvient pas &#224; ouvrir la page &#8220;http://bcvrf.yahoo.com/bc/4440c06emef5a28d5/bc/Mes&#37;20photos perso/Audio 4.mov&#8221; car le serveur &#8220;bcvrf.yahoo.com&#8221; est introuvable."

...


----------



## sonnyboy (28 Juillet 2007)

jpmiss a dit:


> J'arrive a le faire avec mon anus.
> 
> J'ai gagné?



Moi aussi j'arrive à le faire avec *son* anus... !!


----------



## Aurélie85 (28 Juillet 2007)

au lieu de passer votre temps &#224; vous vanter, postez donc les vid&#233;os


----------



## FloMac (28 Juillet 2007)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> http://us.f13.yahoofs.com/bc/4440c06emef5a28d5/bc/Mes+photos+perso/Audio+4.mov?bfwOuqGBLkY.JW8_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



mal reveillé ! sans blague


----------



## Sindanárië (28 Juillet 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Vous voyez, l'exemple type : vulgarit&#233; et mauvais esprit !  :love:



Yahourt



sonnyboy a dit:


> Moi aussi j'arrive &#224; le faire avec *son* anus... !!




pot de yahourt


----------



## FloMac (28 Juillet 2007)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> au lieu de passer votre temps à vous vanter, postez donc les vidéos



moi j'dis pareil ! 
et sans oublier la récap !


----------



## Sindanárië (28 Juillet 2007)

Aller Sonnyboy, montre nous la vidéo


----------



## Aurélie85 (1 Août 2007)

Keuf, atchoum, (santé), snif, (merci), c'est poussiéreux par-ici dites donc, keuf keuf keuf, atchoum.

Voilà voilà, j'ai le plaisir de poster notre Gnagnagna! Vous reconnaitrez *Marie84*, *Odré*, et Aurélie85. Devant :affraid: La demeure du chaos. :affraid: 


[YOUTUBE]389EyXB6Fek[/YOUTUBE]​
Faut nous excuser du gnagnagna timide, mais on était tellement :affraid: qu'on en a perdu nos gna.


----------



## Aurélie85 (1 Août 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Et le r&#233;alisateur-cadreur-preneur de son-cam&#233;raman-gardien du hare... heu... *C'est  qui ??
> *



L'amoureux de Odr&#233;.  

Merci &#224; lui d'ailleurs!


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (1 Août 2007)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> L'amoureux de Odré.
> 
> Merci à lui d'ailleurs!



C'est vrai qu'il à l'air sympa...


----------



## Anonyme (1 Août 2007)

*:love:
c'est pour la mise en page
Et le récap' bordel 
c'est pour la mise en page
* *:love:*​


----------



## Aurélie85 (1 Août 2007)

- Nexka, young jedi.
- Webo le lapin http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=4345060&postcount=163halluciné.
 - Aurélie la lapine.
- Patochman / haha, le corse.
- JPmiss, l'anesthésiste et le caleçon.
- Jugnin, le lapin fou.
- odré, l'autruche.
- TibomonG4, la féline.
- p4bl0, la tongue.
- stefdefrejus, le concours lui à pas plut.
- Malkovitch Tête de pouce.
- FloMac Le garçon gif
- Le pur fils dc  
- Chang Le Chinois
- Fab'Fab l'acteur comique
- Bassman le mal poli
- Marie, Odré, Aurélie les :affraid:


----------



## gKatarn (1 Août 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> *GNA GNA GNA!!!*



Que tu es beau quand tu fais gnagnagna :love:  



Aurélie85 a dit:


> - Nexka, young jedi.
> - Webo le lapin http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=4345060&postcount=163halluciné.
> - Aurélie la lapine.
> - Patochman / haha, le corse.
> ...



And Patoch' wins, le troll étant hors catégorie


----------



## PATOCHMAN (5 Août 2007)

gKatarn a dit:


> Que tu es beau quand tu fais gnagnagna :love:
> 
> 
> 
> And Patoch' wins, le troll étant hors catégorie



Merci merci merci... Faut dire que j'ai bossé dur toute ma vie pour devenir une vraie tête de con... :love:


----------



## Bassman (6 Août 2007)

Ouais. Mais j'ai encore pour moi la jeunesse 


Un jour je serais meilleur que Patoch'  :love:


----------



## tirhum (6 Août 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Merci merci merci... Faut dire que j'ai bossé dur toute ma vie pour devenir une vraie tête de con... :love:


Une vraie bête de concours....


----------



## gKatarn (6 Août 2007)

[QUOTE='[MGZ]Un jour je serais meilleur que Patoch'  :love:[/QUOTE]

Ouais, un jour... peut-être


----------



## PATOCHMAN (7 Août 2007)

gKatarn a dit:


> Ouais, un jour... peut-&#234;tre



Rhaaa, allez... Faut pas le d&#233;courager ; je sens un fort potentiel chez ce petit jeune...


----------



## TibomonG4 (7 Août 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Rhaaa, allez... Faut pas le décourager ; je sens un fort potentiel chez ce petit jeune...



Il faut attendre que tout son poil soit tondu


----------



## Aurélie85 (7 Août 2007)

bon allez, hop hop hop. Si vous montrez jamais vos gnagnagna, comment on va pouvoir savoir qui est meilleur que qui? (kette)


----------



## PATOCHMAN (7 Août 2007)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> bon allez, hop hop hop. Si vous montrez jamais vos gnagnagna...


Perso, je l'appelle le niakoué...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (7 Août 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Perso, je l'appelle le niakou&#233;...



*Tiens, l&#224;, maintenant que &#231;a me revient*
il me semble qu'Aur&#233;lie excelle au chibre.

Un jeu super chouettte me rapporte elle.



OUI OUI.


----------



## gKatarn (7 Août 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Rhaaa, allez... Faut pas le décourager ; je sens un fort potentiel chez ce petit jeune...



Certes certes, mais de là à dépasser le Maître


----------



## Sindanárië (7 Août 2007)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> bon allez, hop hop hop. Si vous montrez jamais vos gnagnagna, comment on va pouvoir savoir qui est meilleur que qui? (kette)


Ah non pas devant tt le monde cela vas faire des jalousies ensuite  :rateau:


----------



## Aurélie85 (8 Août 2007)

C'est ceux qui en parlent le plus qui ont la plus p... bref, allez, zut flute quoi. C'&#233;tait pourtant un sujet marrant.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (8 Août 2007)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> C'est ceux qui en parlent le plus qui ont la plus p... (



Tombe la fanfreluche, jeune impudente...


----------



## Bassman (8 Août 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Tombe la fanfreluche, jeune impudente...


... Et tousse, &#231;a aidera


----------



## Fab'Fab (8 Août 2007)

z'avez pas honte: vous en prendre à une innocente jeune fille?



Ah, on me fait signe dans l'oreillette que non finalement... Non rien...

:rateau:


----------



## Aurélie85 (8 Août 2007)

Tout &#224; fait, je suis pas si jeune!


----------



## Sindanárië (8 Août 2007)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> Tout à fait, je suis pas si jeune!



Butch ou plutôt lolita ?


----------



## Aurélie85 (9 Août 2007)

Eleveuse de lapins


----------



## PATOCHMAN (9 Août 2007)

Sindanárië a dit:


> Butch ou plutôt lolita ?



Et toi?... Tu aimes bien les gros routiers qui lubrifient en chopant de la graisse sur les essieux?...


----------



## tirhum (9 Août 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Et toi?... Tu aimes bien les gros routiers qui lubrifient en chopant de la graisse sur les essieux?...


_"Les routiers sont sympas,
Oui sympas, très sympas, sympathiques.
Au volant des camions,
Ils sont tous, ils sont tous, fantastiques.
En avant, les champions,
Des lumières aux tambours, trains magiques.
Les routiers sont sympas,
Oui sympas, très sympas, sympathiques."
......_





_clic image..._


----------



## Fab'Fab (9 Août 2007)

:affraid: :affraid: :affraid:


----------



## tirhum (9 Août 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> :affraid: :affraid: :affraid:


Oui, hein ?!...  :love:   
Il aurait été dommage de passer à côté de ça... 
_C'est p'êt qu'à force de se tirer sur l'essieu... _


----------



## Anonyme (9 Août 2007)

En même temps je trouve qu'il a une tête de gangnagna le moustachu sur la pochette.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Août 2007)

Bon&#8230; je sais que c'est la vacances, mais bon&#8230;

Faut-il nettoyer, ou on peut se contenter de reprendre le sujet du fil ou inversement, d'ailleurs ?


----------



## Aurélie85 (9 Août 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4359571 a dit:
			
		

> on peut se contenter de reprendre le sujet du fil ou inversement, d'ailleurs ?



GnaGnaGna!​C'est bon là, jsuis dans le fil du sujet? :rose: ​


----------



## Anonyme (9 Août 2007)

Moi je disais &#231;a pour toi, hein ? T'avais l'air de te plaindre que le fil parte en quenouille, je proposais de t'aider&#8230;


----------



## Fab'Fab (9 Août 2007)

C'est ça les femmes, elles ont jamais contentes mon chaton...


----------



## Aurélie85 (9 Août 2007)

si si, avant que le chat s'y frotte, j'&#233;tais contente...


----------



## Anonyme (9 Août 2007)

Ok. Tu ne m'y reprendras plus alors&#8230;


----------



## Fab'Fab (9 Août 2007)

il s'est frott&#233; comment exactement? :mouais: 


Un peu vite? Contre ta jambe? :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Août 2007)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> C'est ceux qui en parlent le plus qui ont la plus p... bref, allez, zut flute quoi. C'&#233;tait pourtant un sujet marrant.


Vachement contente ouais


----------



## Nexka (9 Août 2007)

Bon ça va, vous battez pas, paix et amour :love:

Aller faites vous de belles petites têtes de gnagnagna pour vous réconcilier :love: :rateau:


----------



## Sindanárië (9 Août 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Et toi?... Tu aimes bien les gros routiers qui lubrifient en chopant de la graisse sur les essieux?...



OUais bof, tu sais sonnyboy et moi on en as pété des joints de culasse, alors le coup des essieux c'est quand on est en convalescence qu'on en arrive là 

au fait gnagna, en passant :rateau:
_
Mais oui on t'aime n'aurelie85, vala, regnagna :rose::love:_


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Août 2007)

Gnagna ?   ​


----------



## Aurélie85 (9 Août 2007)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Gnagna ?   ​


noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooon! pas luiiiiiiiiiiii! C'est pire que "il"!!!! Je vais faire des cauchemars tout la nuit moi!   

Bon, ceci dit, joli bidouillage!


----------



## tirhum (9 Août 2007)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooon! pas luiiiiiiiiiiii! C'est pire que "il"!!!! Je vais faire des cauchemars tout la nuit moi!
> 
> Bon, ceci dit, joli bidouillage!


Saoûle toi au panaché pour oublier...


----------



## TibomonG4 (10 Août 2007)

Aur&#233;lie85;4360585 a dit:
			
		

> noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooon! pas luiiiiiiiiiiii! C'est pire que "il"!!!! Je vais faire des cauchemars tout la nuit moi!
> 
> Bon, ceci dit, joli bidouillage!




  Ha? ​


----------



## Aurélie85 (10 Août 2007)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Ha? ​


ooooooh! c'est chouououou! Pourquoi j'ai pas vu &#231;a hier soir? &#231;a m'aurait &#233;vit&#233; de rever de Stephen King et de son clown...  

 Comment tu as devin&#233; que je fais souvent la m&#234;me chose avec mon nez? :rose:


----------



## FloMac (10 Août 2007)

au fait c'est quoi l'sujet, tête de Gnagnagna ou mes meilleurs avatars animés qui font super peur et que j'aime bien ?  

On veut de la tête de GNAGNAGNA et d'la bonne !

bonne journée


----------



## PATOCHMAN (10 Août 2007)

FloMac a dit:


> aOn veut de la tête de GNAGNAGNA et d'la bonne !



T'as pas dit s'il vous plait


----------



## dool (10 Août 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> T'as pas dit s'il vous plait



Tu sais que tu me fais toujours de l'effet toi hun ??!!


----------



## Aurélie85 (10 Août 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> T'as pas dit s'il vous plait


Et le récap????

S'il vous plait​


----------



## PATOCHMAN (10 Août 2007)

Nexka, young jedi.
- Webo le lapin http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=4345060&postcount=163halluciné.
 - Aurélie la lapine.
- Patochman / haha/Schpok, le corse.
- JPmiss, l'anesthésiste et le caleçon.
- Jugnin, le lapin fou.
- odré, l'autruche.
- TibomonG4, la féline.
- p4bl0, la tongue.
- stefdefrejus, le concours lui à pas plut.
- Malkovitch Tête de pouce.
- FloMac Le garçon gif
- Le pur fils dc  
- Chang Le Chinois
- Fab'Fab l'acteur comique
- Bassman le mal poli
- Marie, Odré, Aurélie les :affraid:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (10 Août 2007)

dool a dit:


> Tu sais que tu me fais toujours de l'effet toi hun ??!!



Ouais... J'ai la phéromone en ouiffi...


----------



## Bassman (10 Août 2007)

Gaffe &#224; pas te prendre un coup de RJ45 Patoch


----------



## TibomonG4 (10 Août 2007)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> Comment tu as deviné que je fais souvent la même chose avec mon nez? :rose:



Grâce à mon côté félin sûrement


----------

